

The little start-up that could - barry-cotter
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2009/06/how_i_got_here_in_the_end_part_7.html#more

======
cstross
jnorthrop: Charlie is me; these days I'm a full-time novelist, but back in the
80s and 90s I had a real job. This is part #9 of an ongoing series of
autobiographical posts on my blog, about what I did before I ended up writing
novels for a living.

Here's the navigation page to the first seven stories:
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2009/06/the_stor...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2009/06/the_story_so_far.html)

Here's a FAQ about my books:
<http://www.antipope.org/charlie/fiction/faq.html>

Here's what wikipedia says about me:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Stross>

------
jnorthrop
So this leads to a partly finished story with a "to be continued" link at the
end -- and that's it? Who is Charlie and what is he building? Is it some
fabulous company now?

It's an interesting start to a story but it's just the start.

------
skwiddor
Ah, NatWest Streamline how I miss thee. Where one learns that all those
security questions you've been asked by retailers before turn to dust by the
time it gets on the wire!

We had a POTS Modem doing ours one dial-up per transaction. You being re-
directed to _our_ payment taking portal from your website because it was one
SSL per IP. Fun Fun

